# Un Passo dal Cielo 5: da giovedì 12 settembre



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2019)

Negli ultimi promo di Rai 1, finalmente è stata resa nota la data della messa in onda della *quinta stagione* di *Un Passo dal Cielo*. La fiction, ambientata a San Candido, andrà in onda da *giovedì 12 settembre*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*. 

Confermati i protagonisti: *Daniele Liotti* nel panni del capo della forestale Francesco Neri, Pilar Fogliati sarà ancora l'etologa Emma Giorgi. Non mancheranno, ovviamente, il commissario Vincenzo Nappi (interpretato da Enrico Ianniello) la sua compagna Eva Fernandez (Rocio Munoz Morales) ed il collega di Nappi, il poliziotto Huber (Gianmarco Pozzoli). Confermato anche Albert Kroess interpretato da Matteo Martari. 

Tra le new entry, *Serena Autieri* nei panni di un altoatesina e Beatrice Arnera è la forestale Valeria Ferrante.

Novità importante di questa nuova serie, è che sarà strutturata come un'unica storia e, dunque, non avremo casi diversi per ogni puntata.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2019)




----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2019)

-7


----------



## Route66 (5 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi promo di Rai 1, finalmente è stata resa nota la data della messa in onda della *quinta stagione* di *Un Passo dal Cielo*. La fiction, ambientata a San Candido, andrà in onda da *giovedì 12 settembre*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*.
> 
> Confermati i protagonisti: *Daniele Liotti* nel panni del capo della forestale Francesco Neri, Pilar Fogliati sarà ancora l'etologa Emma Giorgi. Non mancheranno, ovviamente, il commissario Vincenzo Nappi (interpretato da Enrico Ianniello) la sua compagna Eva Fernandez (Rocio Munoz Morales) ed il collega di Nappi, il poliziotto Huber (Gianmarco Pozzoli). Confermati anche Francesco Salvi nel ruolo del forestale Roccia e Albert Kroess interpretato da Matteo Martari.
> 
> ...



Non ne ho mai visto una puntata ma ho visitato lo scorso autunno il lago Braies (proprio mentre giravano una scena del telefilm sul pontile) e devo dire che ne vale veramente la pena, bellissimo veramente!!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Non ne ho mai visto una puntata ma ho visitato lo scorso autunno il lago Braies (proprio mentre giravano una scena del telefilm sul pontile) e devo dire che ne vale veramente la pena, bellissimo veramente!!


Un paradiso! Beato te. Spero un giorno anch'io di visitare quelle zone.


----------



## Route66 (5 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un paradiso! Beato te. Spero un giorno anch'io di visitare quelle zone.



Te lo consiglio, il lago è stupendo ma tutta la zona Trentino/A.Adige merita comunque una visita e mi sono promesso(se riesco...) di farci un salto ogni anno perchè i posti belli sono tantissimi.
Ho iniziato con il lago Tovel, poi Braies e x quest'anno sono ancora in fase di scelta.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Te lo consiglio, il lago è stupendo ma tutta la zona Trentino/A.Adige merita comunque una visita e mi sono promesso(se riesco...) di farci un salto ogni anno perchè i posti belli sono tantissimi.
> Ho iniziato con il lago Tovel, poi Braies e x quest'anno sono ancora in fase di scelta.


Eh, magari tu sei delle vicinanze, ma io sono del sud italia. Però per fortuna sono ancora giovane e mai dire mai  .


----------



## Route66 (5 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh, magari tu sei delle vicinanze, ma io sono del sud italia. Però per fortuna sono ancora giovane e mai dire mai  .



Beh insomma... dal mio lago(di Como) a quello di Braies ci sono più o meno 5 ore di macchina.
Cmq non disperare se ti organizzi per bene prima o poi ci andrai e ti piacerà(magari non nel mese di agosto!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2019)

-1. Non vedo l'ora!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Settembre 2019)

Ultimo promo. Che bomba!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2019)

Manca poco


----------



## 7vinte (12 Settembre 2019)

Daje cominciato!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2019)

Pubblicità, ne approfitto per dire le prime impressioni. 

Serie maturata tantissimo. Su Netflix non sfigurerebbe affatto. Unica pecca, parte comica ridotta all'osso ma per il resto siamo su livelli alti specie per una fiction Rai.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pubblicità, ne approfitto per dire le prime impressioni.
> 
> Serie maturata tantissimo. Su Netflix non sfigurerebbe affatto. Unica pecca, parte comica ridotta all'osso ma per il resto siamo su livelli alti specie per una fiction Rai.



Concordo, manca un po di comicità. Con il passaggio da Terence Hill a Daniele Liotti la serie ha perso di "familiarità" diventando più "seria". Ma Roccia, Francesco Salvi, non c'è più


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Concordo, manca un po di comicità. Con il passaggio da Terence Hill a Daniele Liotti la serie ha perso di "familiarità" diventando più "seria". Ma Roccia, Francesco Salvi, non c'è più


Eppure avevo letto da qualche parte che era confermato. Peccato, però era prevedibile visto che nella precedente stagione lo avevano parecchio ridimensionato


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2019)

Che prima puntata! Hanno totalmente stravolto la serie, ma hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro secondo me. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma il figlio del forestale è morto si o no? I flashback nella passata stagione tra l'altro non si capiva niente. O magari, più probabile, si tratta di un altro figlio, forse quello che la moglie disse di avere abortito, magari non era vero.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2019)

*Ascolti prima puntata: 4.333.000 spettatori pari al 21.2% di share. Doppiato il film Cinquanta Sfumature di Rosso su Canale 5 fermo all'11% e poco più di due milioni.*


----------



## 7vinte (13 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che prima puntata! Hanno totalmente stravolto la serie, ma hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro secondo me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



esatto! Quel pezzo mi ha lasciato davvero perplesso! Forse è questa la storia della stagione che ricordo seguirà un filo. Chissà!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Stasera seconda puntata!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

[MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] ti rispondo qui per non fare off topic in quello di Eurogames. Terence Hill ha abbandonato la fiction qualche anno fa, ora come protagonista c'è Daniele Liotti, ma al tempo stesso è diventata più "seria". Io ti consiglio di dare uno sguardo alla prima puntata di questa quinta stagione (c'è su Rai play, sono due episodi da 50 minuti), tanto la trama si capisce lo stesso e ti accorgerai che è molto meglio di una soap  .


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Oggi passerella di Liotti in tutte le trasmissioni mattutine di Rai 1, al fine di pubblicizzare la serie. Mi sa che temono il ritorno di GSF  .


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2019)

Lo guarderò ovviamente. Sono curioso


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION], visto che hai detto che Eurogames non lo guardi, che ne pensi di quest'alternativa?  

Ti consiglio di guardare la prima puntata su Rai play, stasera va in onda la seconda anche se dovrebbe fare un riassunto così capisci tutto anche se non hai visto niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION], visto che hai detto che Eurogames non lo guardi, che ne pensi di quest'alternativa?
> 
> Ti consiglio di guardare la prima puntata su Rai play, stasera va in onda la seconda anche se dovrebbe fare un riassunto così capisci tutto anche se non hai visto niente.



Probabilmente passero per "sacrilego" ma credo di essere uno dei pochi a cui le fiction con terence Hill non piacciono..


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente passero per "sacrilego" ma credo di essere uno dei pochi a cui le fiction con terence Hill non piacciono..



Terence Hill non c'è più da 2 stagioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Terence Hill non c'è più da 2 stagioni



Ah no? Pensa te..ma del resto ho visto solo qualche episodio della prima stagione..in genere non è che ami molto le fiction..resisto appena con le miniserie da qualche episodio..alla lunga a me stanca un po' tutto


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente passero per "sacrilego" ma credo di essere uno dei pochi a cui le fiction con terence Hill non piacciono..


C'è Daniele Liotti dalla quarta stagione (questa è la quinta) e la fiction è maturata molto, diventando più "mystery" e meno familiare. Per me, attualmente, non sfigurerebbe su Netflix. E non scherzo affatto.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Puntata sottotono stasera, speriamo in un colpo di scena finale e che migliori proseguendo.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2019)

Fialdini irriconoscibile, sembra invecchiata di brutto...


----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Puntata sottotono stasera, speriamo in un colpo di scena finale e che migliori proseguendo.



Si concordo, un po "vuota"


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

Una foto di una scena di ieri con Francesca Fialdini.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una foto di una scena di ieri con Francesca Fialdini.


 [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

*La seconda puntata ha realizzato 3.889.000 spettatori ed il 18.6%, vincendo la serata e battendo la concorrenza di Eurogames su Canale 5.*


----------



## Hellscream (20 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION]



Qualcosa di buona allora c'è in sta serie


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di buona allora c'è in sta serie


Ci sono anche Pilar Fogliati, Giulia Fiume e Rocio Morales (fidanzata di Raoul Bova) che non scherzano  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Novembre 2019)

Puntatona, ma...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Se mi fanno morire il commissario, vado dalla Lux e spacco tutto


----------



## 7vinte (8 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Puntatona, ma...
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Concordo sulla puntatona


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



dai su, non morirà mai. Se lo fanno morire mi accodo a te [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]!


----------



## 7vinte (13 Novembre 2019)

Non vedo l'ora arrivi domani


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

Domani finale boom, tra il Commissario Nappi che lotta tra la vita e la morte e, come si vede dal promo, Kroess che ha nel mirino della pistola il forestale. 

Mi auguro che appena finita questa serie, diventino più popolari Pilar Fogliati (gnocca e brava, orecchie a parte ) ed Enrico Ianniello, l'attore che fa il Commissario, che l'anno prossimo vedremo ne Il Commissario Ricciardi.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Novembre 2019)

È il grande giorno


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2019)

Chissà se torna Terence Hill stasera...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2019)

*Botto d'ascolti per l'ultima puntata: quasi 5 milioni e più del 22% di share. Travolto Adrian su Canale 5 con Adriano Celentano, che nonostante le ospitate di Maria De Filippi e Gianni Morandi cala a 3.439.000 spettatori e 13.7% di share, mentre il cartone ha realizzato un milione e mezzo e meno del 9% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2019)

Finale con tante sorprese...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine Kroess ha veramente un lato buono e mai mi sarei aspettato che Leonardo fosse suo figlio. Come inaspettato era che Moser alla fine era l'antagonista, ancora più crudele del maestro. 

Per finire, devo dire che sono rimasto soddisfatto anche se si potevano fare meno puntate e più concentrate sulla trama principale, visto che un buon numero di esse erano dei tappabuchi tanto per far numero. Alla fine, come pensavo, il ritorno di Terence Hill era una bufala dopotutto la serie è cambiata parecchio rispetto a quando c'era lui.


----------

